# What do you think of this one?



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Must say..nicer in life


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cute. I love it.


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

That is so cute!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh, I like it.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I really like it. How long does it take you to do one of these? This is a craft I have never tried, but just might have to at some point.


----------



## Shellie (Nov 27, 2013)

cute! my daughter says it's adorable


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

He is cute.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Really like that


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Very cute!


lol ok thanks folks..that settles it...will make more like this one ...all the others were done with the off white bodies and I think I like this better


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I really like it. How long does it take you to do one of these? This is a craft I have never tried, but just might have to at some point.


I have gotten pretty fast at it but it takes a good evenikng to do it and then i do the backing and eyes buttons etc the next day


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

How do you finish them off?


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

You can be very proud of your work. So neat and professional looking.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I like I like!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

So beautiful great job


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> How do you finish them off?


most of them i glue felted wool to the back


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

See - not a goof - a new design.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Love it. You have inspired me. I really want to make some of these. Where do you get the patterns?


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Love it!! You've got me started back doing punch needle. I had forgotten how fun it really is! Did you design the pattern yourself? Thanks for sharing : )


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

quiltmom said:


> Love it!! You've got me started back doing punch needle. I had forgotten how fun it really is! Did you design the pattern yourself? Thanks for sharing : )


yes jsut do simple designs...most are very easy to draw yourself


----------



## kathy 1 (Nov 2, 2013)

I love it
You do lovely work
Could you tell me where you got the pattern?
Want to get back to needle punch
Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## ksvxray (Oct 8, 2011)

Is this punch needle ? I bought some at walmart for 5.00 and thought I'd give it a try. Your's is beautiful!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

ksvxray said:


> Is this punch needle ? I bought some at walmart for 5.00 and thought I'd give it a try. Your's is beautiful!


Yes it is. No idea walmart had this stuff...great


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kathy 1 said:


> I love it
> You do lovely work
> Could you tell me where you got the pattern?
> Want to get back to needle punch
> Thanks and Merry Christmas


I just draw my patterns myself...most are very easy designs


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

He is very cute, needle punch? I have not done that in a long time!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice .. thanks for sharing ...


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it! Beautiful job!


----------



## knittinz (Feb 27, 2013)

He's very nice. Lovely work.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I like it!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

How do you make these and what is it called? Would be very interested where to buy a kit or instructions.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

CJD said:


> How do you make these and what is it called? Would be very interested where to buy a kit or instructions.


It is called punch needle embroidery..find youtube videos on line to see more about it


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I think its beautiful !


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> I think its beautiful !


Thanks!


----------

